# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  [S] Hướng dẫn cấu hình và đấu nối biến tần LS-iC5 vào NcStudio

## solero

Có nhu cầu dùng biến tần mới em hay mua thằng iC5 cho 1 pha, iG5 cho 3 pha. Dùng thấy cũng ổn ổn, biết cách config mấy cái đơn giản ghi lên đây cho newbie tham khảo, không dám qua mặt cao thủ ạ.



Cách dùng các nút trên menu xin anh em tự mò nhé. Em chỉ ghi một số param quan trọng đủ để biến tần lái spindle chạy ổn, còn sâu hơn nữa xin tự tìm hiểu hoặc vấn an cao thủ ạ.

*1. Cấu hình thông số biến tần LS-iC5 đầu vào 1 phase 220VAC cho động cơ 220VAC-400Hz*




> Chú ý: Nếu mua biến tần cũ nên reset hết các parameter về mặc định để cấu hình từ đầu (factory reset):
> 
> H93: reset parameter nhận giá trị:
> 
> 0: Không reset
> 1: Reset tất cả các parameter
> 2: Chỉ reset parameter nhóm Drive
> 3: Chỉ reset parameter nhóm Function group 1
> 4: Chỉ reset parameter nhóm Function group 2
> 5: Chỉ reset parameter nhóm I/O


*Các parameter cơ bản* (bắt buộc phải cấu hình):

F21: 400 (Max Frequency - tần số cao nhất, nên đặt theo tần số ghi trên động cơ)
F22: 400 (Base frequency - tần số cơ bản, đặt theo tần số ghi trên động cơ)

*Parameter điều khiển:*

Drv: 1 (Gán chức năng FX là quay thuận)
Frq: 1 (Nhận điều khiển tần số từ bên ngoài (từ 3 tín hiệu LMH (Low Mid High) của đầu tín hiệu vào))

I20: 1 (Gán chân P1 là chức năng FX)
I21: 5 (Gán chân P2 là tín hiệu điều khiển tần số L (Low))
I22: 6 (Gán chân P3 là tín hiệu điều khiển tần số M (Mid))
I23: 7 (Gán chân P4 là tín hiệu điều khiển tần số H (High))

H20: 1: (Motor tự chạy khi được cấp điện)

*Parameter gán tần số (Hz) theo bậc* (có 7 bậc tương ứng trên NCStudio các bác có thể thay đổi tùy theo nhu cầu):

ST1: 100
ST2: 150
ST3: 200
I30: 250
I31: 300
I32: 350
I33: 400

*Một số parameter mở rộng cho bác nào thích vọc vạch:*

H33: Dòng max của động cơ (ghi trên tem mác động cơ)
H34: Dòng không tải của động cơ (tự tính toán ra hoặc lấy 50% dòng max)
H39: Tần số sóng mang (Càng cao thì motor bớt hú nhưng lại gây nhiễu cho thiết bị khác. Mặc định 3K)
H41: 1 (Auto tuning: Nên làm qua bước này để motor chạy êm, bớt nóng (phải gắn motor khi thực hiện thao tác này))

H30: Chọn công suất động cơ
0.2 0.2KW0.4 0.4KW0.75 0.75KW1 tự chọn1.5 1.5KW2.2 2.2KW

F39: 100 (Cài đặt điện áp ra motor, các bác có thể điều chỉnh trong khoảng từ 40%->110% điện áp đầu vào. Cái này thường dành cho các cụ dùng điện 3 phase 380V chạy spindle 220v, khi đó đặt tầm ~57% là ra ~220V)

I55: 12 (Cài cho relay trên biến tần đóng khi motor quay (dùng để chạy máy bơm và quạt két nước)

*2. Đấu nối vào ra*

  

P1 trên biến tần nối vào CM trên biến tần
P2 trên biến tần nối vào chân 12 trên card NCStudio
P3 trên biến tần nối vào chân 13 trên card NCStudio
P4 trên biến tần nối vào chân 5 trên card NCStudio
CM trên biến tần nối vào GND trên card NCStudio

Tàm tạm vậy, trên biến tần còn vô vàn thông số, chức năng để có thể áp dụng cho từng như cầu khác nhau.
Có cái nào em quên không nhớ ra để ghi vào đây các cụ cứ hỏi ạ. Nếu em không trả lời được sẽ vấn an các cao thủ ẩn danh hehe.

----------

CKD, CNC abc, duccanhndvn, duonghoang, h-d, HĐình Tâm, hieunguyenkham, huyquynhbk, Mạch Việt, Minh Phi Nguyen, Ona, thanhvp

----------


## HĐình Tâm

mò đc cái này của diên đàn cài theo mà chua đc ... sao nhỉ cccm

----------


## solero

Chưa được là như nào ạ? Biến tần hiển thị ra sao?

----------


## HĐình Tâm

k đc là vào phần mềm nc v5 nhấn on spin k chạy, cho chạy thử đoạn code thì spin cung k chạy. mà hiện 0.0 kiểu k có gì thay đổi

----------


## HĐình Tâm

ST1 ST2 ST3 có Phải cái SE1 ... k (E kiểu có 2 gạch dứoi thiếu gạch đầu ý)

----------

